# What Fish Scale/weight method do you use?



## one100grand (Nov 8, 2010)

I've carried the same scale w/crappy measuring tape for the past 15 years and the tape measure has been on the verge of giving out for some time, but the scale gave out first. Because of this, I've been thinking about getting a new scale & method of measuring fish, but rather than asking what should I buy, I thought I'd see what you use and how you feel about it.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the one that I bought this summer. My verdict is still out on it. I tested it with weights before I hit the water with it and it seemed pretty consistent....however, I've found that it burns through batteries and doesn't seem to be as consistent as it was when I originally tested it. It does NOT have 500 hour battery life!

I too am interested in everyone else's reply.


----------



## poolie (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris isn't kidding about the battery life being not quite what's advertised. I have a similar model and the last two times I caught something worth hanging on the scale, the silly battery was dead. Note to self, keep spare battery in bag.


----------



## cali27 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have got the same Rapala scale but mine is the 15lb model. Seeing as all I ever fish for is bass this model works for me. I find it to be quite accurate, and this is my second season with it and I only changed the battery once. I also have backup battery for camera and scale in my boat bag.


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Berkley Grip - Big Game with Digital Scaled and it works well, the LCD screen does get funky when it's too cold out.

https://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/tools-equipment/classics/grip-big-game-digital-scale


----------



## lbursell (Nov 9, 2010)

The fish I catch are too big to weigh with a hand-held scale.















OK - I'm back from Fantasy Land, now.
Let me re-phrase that. The fish I catch are very rarely big enough to bother having a hand-held scale.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 9, 2010)

:twisted: Rapala 15lb scale. I always carry an extra battery with me.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 11, 2010)

juggernoob said:


> I have a Berkley Grip - Big Game with Digital Scaled and it works well, the LCD screen does get funky when it's too cold out.
> 
> https://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/tools-equipment/classics/grip-big-game-digital-scale



How cold is too cold? Not that I'm wanting an exact number, but if too cold is in the 40's, no chance that thing would work for me, but if too cold is in the 20's, it's a low chance I'd be there to see it work...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2011)

How about measuring tapes - I used to carry a cloth one I got at a fabric store but since lost it - Metal tape measures tend to rust out


----------



## russ010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used quite a few different ones... I keep coming back to my Rapala 15lb scale like above. I haven't changed the batteries in that thing in 3 years (it's 5 years old).. and I cranked it up this weekend, and it still worked and measured accurately.

I've got an Xtools Grip-N-Weigh, and I think I may have one of the only ones that is accurate. I've got 2 of them, and one is off by about 1lb (I caught a 7.5lb LM, and it weighed it at 6.5, didn't know it was heavier til weigh in).

But now I just get a close weight on the Xtools, then if I have to cull, I get out my culling beam which is the best way to cull the smallest fish. - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Extra_Edge_Balance_Beams_145/descpage-EEBB.html

There is also a new scale that is out, and the guys I've talked to who have used it in the short time it's been out have loved it - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Accu_Cull_Digital_Scale/descpage-ACCUSCALE.html


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 24, 2011)

one100grand said:


> How cold is too cold? Not that I'm wanting an exact number, but if too cold is in the 40's, no chance that thing would work for me, but if too cold is in the 20's, it's a low chance I'd be there to see it work...



The temps were in the upper to mid 40s. Once the LCD warms up it's fine, it could be just an issue with my unit.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use them in temps below 20* with no problems... and, the Accu Cull scale I posted a link to shows air temp and has a tape measure built in


----------



## floundahman (Feb 1, 2011)

I use the rapala 50# scale as well. I do some catfish fishing, so I wanted (note I did not say needed) the larger scale. I use the measuring lines on the lid of my 100qt cooler/livewell to measure fish.


----------

